# Fire Van Gundy now!!!



## Stone Chen (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't need Eddie Johnson to tell me anything. I've seen almost all of the games. 

Isn't Van Retard suppose to be a defensive genius? 
I don't care where we rank in points given up per game. That has alot to do with Gundy trying to replicate the good ole days of Fratello style Cavs ball. S

Freakin moron!!!!!

We freakin suck on defense! Our defense to close out games is absolutely pathetic. Sorriest defense I have seen EVER. 

Lets not even talk about the offense. A team with Yao and Tmac should be exciting to watch. This team is anything but. 

Live it my ***. It should be Suck it!

Why do we even have Swift? Let the guy start for a few games, give him 40 minutes per night and lets see what he does. Now the idiot might be trying to trade him?!?!

I dont care that Tmac has only been back one game. We still shouldn't have lost all of those games with Yao. 

Why is Yao setting screens up top?
Why is Yao forced to run after the guards up top?
Why is Swift not playing more?
Why is Luther not given more freedom?
Why do we suck on defense?
Why do we suck on offense?
Why can't we rebound worth a crap?
Why are we forced to watch this crap?
Why are we 4-12 when we have Yao and Tmac?
Why is Van Retard still our coach?

Les has to see the ocean of empty seats and hopefully realizes that its because the Rockets are beyond boring to watch. Nobody wants to watch this GARBAGE!!!

The day Jeff Van Retard gets fired will be one of the of happiest days of my life. I would rank it right up there iwth drafting Yao and trading for TMac. 


Everybody come on ------- FIRE GUNDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Why is Yao setting screens up top?* because that is our entire offensive set. van gundy has no creativity

*Why is Yao forced to run after the guards up top?* to keep them from getting a free shot or trip to the basket. hes not fast enough, yao is better when he is in the paint

*Why is Swift not playing more?* broke his ankle trying to be steve nash on the break

*Why is Luther not given more freedom?* luther has been in a bit of a slump lately. head is at his best when he plays with the pick and roll. not when he stands around waiting for people to do things.

*Why do we suck on defense?* because we arent athletic enough and we dont guard the 3-ball

*Why do we suck on offense?* our guards, tmac sucking lately, and van gundy cant coach and offense

*Why can't we rebound worth a crap?* we do fine on the defensive boards. van gundy doesnt like sending people after offensive boards

*Why are we forced to watch this crap?* i get spurs games in austin

*Why are we 4-12 when we have Yao and Tmac?* we arent

*Why is Van Retard still our coach?* because...... alright i got nothing here.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

No

wait, was this article really written by you? :angel:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Van Gundy should've been gone a LONG time ago. He did a horrible job his first year so we waited with patience until CD gave him McGrady. Last year the Rockets won 51 games which was decent considering it took them forever to get started, but given the overachieving guys like Barry, Sura, James, and Wesley did, it wasn't a surpising finish. 

As far as this season goes, I don't even think words can describe how bad the Rockets have played and been coached.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Instead of complaining about JVG's coaching, how bout come up with some viable alternatives to the way the team plays. For instance, how would you make it so Yao DOESN'T have to come out to flash the screen. Or how can you coach a team to be a better shooter or a better rebounder? 
I seriously would like to hear some ideas instead of this JVG bashing.
I hear all this talk about how JVG cannot change to the modern "pretty ball" instead of the 90s "ugly ball." The NBA of today, with its no-touch rule, is dominated by guards such as Kobe, Dwayne, Lebron, Paul Pierce, etc. When you have relatively no athleticism and youth on the perimeter like the Rockets, you simply cannot play a "pretty" game. Not to mention on the defensive end, we're constantly outplayed by the quicker, younger opposing guards. David Wesley at 6,1 and 36 years of age, simply cannot keep up with the 6,6 young and athletic 2's. However, it's a pity because he's the best 2 we have. Also, we're losing because the role players cannot hit shots. This has nothing to do with JVG's coaching. I would like to see a coach who can make players hit their shots, because he would easily win the championship. 
It is also not JVG's fault that Yao simply cannot play a faster pace. If you run a Suns style offense, there will be no place for Yao. Like it or not, but our advantage is the ability to play a slow, half-court game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Who is Eddie Johnson?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Who is Eddie Johnson?


I'm guessing he's talking about Ernie Johnson, because Eddie Johnson was a solid pure shooter in the 90s who graced the benches of the Rockets, Kings, Pacers, etc.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43, I think some people would just like to see the Rockets run an offense where guys get open looks from off-the-ball movement. Right now the offense relies on guys creating their own shots or only off screens and picks. This works sometimes when you have a guy like McGrady, who individually can create his own shot and shots for his teammates regardless of what his coach has the offense running. And it also works at times when you have a 7'6" center with the talents of Yao and his ability to step out and set the screen. But without guys of that calibar most any team would struggle in this type of offense. Throwing a few different sets out there with a little more slashing from role players instead of just settling for the 20-footer would open up quite a bit more. I know guys haven't hit their shots very often, but they haven't been shooting very high-percentage shots, either. Watching Wesley trying to create his own jumper was ugly the other night, and it was all too typical of how things have gone this season. ALL of the other players were just standing around the perimeter. No movement=low-percentage shots. The fact that it's boring just makes people hate it more, but if it was efficient I don't think any true Houston fan would care. But it's far from that.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> bronx43, I think some people would just like to see the Rockets run an offense where guys get open looks from off-the-ball movement. Right now the offense relies on guys creating their own shots or only off screens and picks. This works sometimes when you have a guy like McGrady, who individually can create his own shot and shots for his teammates regardless of what his coach has the offense running. And it also works at times when you have a 7'6" center with the talents of Yao and his ability to step out and set the screen. But without guys of that calibar most any team would struggle in this type of offense. Throwing a few different sets out there with a little more slashing from role players instead of just settling for the 20-footer would open up quite a bit more. I know guys haven't hit their shots very often, but they haven't been shooting very high-percentage shots, either. Watching Wesley trying to create his own jumper was ugly the other night, and it was all too typical of how things have gone this season. ALL of the other players were just standing around the perimeter. No movement=low-percentage shots. The fact that it's boring just makes people hate it more, but if it was efficient I don't think any true Houston fan would care. But it's far from that.


I suppose it's true that our offense doesn't have the numerous cuts and screens that teams like the Chicago Bulls run, but those types of offenses are effective because they don't have a go-to guy. We have two go-to guys. If you watch the Spurs or Heat play, they don't necessarily have many cutters and screens for multiple players. The Spurs basically run a penetration-dish game with Parker and a low-post game with Duncan. The Miami Heat either go to Shaq or Wade. Their role players feed off the two superstars. I think the main problem with the team is a personnel issue. We simply need younger, quicker, more athletic wing players. Wesley, Head, and Rafer cannot suffice for the 1 and 2 positions. They're far too small and not nearly as athletic enough. 
Also, I didn't hear anyone complaining last year when we won 51 games playing the exact same style. The only difference this year is that Tmac is playing sub-sub-par basketball and our role players aren't hitting their wide open threes. Last night against the Sixers, we were 25.4% from downtown shooting 25+ shots. That is pathetic. A good number of them (half) were wide open looks. You really can't expect to win shooting the basketball like that. 
I'm not saying JVG is the perfect coach, but I honestly don't see the need for such an urgent uprising against him. And, IMO, no one in the market is a better coach.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> I'm not saying JVG is the perfect coach, but I honestly don't see the need for such an urgent uprising against him. And, IMO, no one in the market is a better coach.


Exactly. Somehow or other, people conveniently forget that last year we were with a shot or two of the second round, and this year virtually everyone has been injured. And, looking for a scapegoat, they choose Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

saying jvg did a good job offensively with tmac and yao 100% and sura, wesley, barry, mike james, etc playing great ball isnt really saying that much. i love what he brings on defense, our problem on D is the personell, not the coach. but on offense, coaches have to maximize their players strength and cover up their weaknesses with whatever offense the coach feels comfortable with. jvg covers up his weakness with their strengths.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Exactly. Somehow or other, people conveniently forget that last year we were with a shot or two of the second round, and this year virtually everyone has been injured. And, looking for a scapegoat, they choose Jeff Van Gundy.


NO *its that he really does suck as a coach*. He refuses to be innovative off or def? If you play a team that runs constantly, wouldn't you try to slow them down? Yes, so if you play a team that shoots mostly perimeter and 3ptrs wouldn't you guard the line? YES, you should. He doesn't, he makes his team play predictable exactly the same way no matter what the other team is doing? The only reason we won late in the other game against GS is that Yao decided to guard the line himself? Gumby only guards against penatration and doesn't even have the personel to do that?

Nothing wrong w/ Rafers game, he just isn't a great 3pt shooter, he penatrates/dishes ect d's up his man one on one. The 2grd should be making 3s and driving the hole like Ginobli does. Tracy is a forward, his game isn't quickness like Wade. We need a prototypical two guard whose bigger than 6'1 like Wesely or even Head (6'4). How often have we heard about Gumbys defense, but yet he doesn't have a BRUCE BOWEN, HE'S GOT RYAN BOWEN? He talks about shooting and getting 'good shots' but yet, did we try to get Harrington or Peja or R Allen? Anyone on the Bulls team at guard could help us? That's how sorry our Perimeter game is? Its not all on Tmac being in a slump. Last year we were lucky, be real, we got seriously exposed by Dallas. If you are not going to mix up your game, ie. get a PF that has a perimeter game, get one that is a beast on the boards and can defend the basket? How about not having anymore MIDGET GUARDS? 
This dipstick cannot coach! :curse: Any fool understands if the plan isn't working, you change it dooshbag! You don't keep forcing your players to do things they cant do? That's not complicated to me? I've said before that he wants players he can fully CONTROL, not a guy who may disregard him if he's obviously wrong? He thinks stomping up and down the sidelines during games makes him a 'great passionate' coach that 'cares so much about winning'. Bull=spit just plain bull-spit! Fire his sorry *** :curse:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, I see what you're saying. but Jeff Van Gundy is not a GM. It's not his fault that we have Ryan instead of Bruce. Blame CD if you must. 

And we weren't "exposed" by the Mavericks. We beat them. We beat the Mavericks in 6 games, but the refs decided that the Mavericks beat us in 7. Listen, if anything, _we_ exposed the Mavs, not the other way around.

Once again, we got to the second round last year, and JVG was a big part of it. His plan is working, but it got sidetracked by injuries, that's all.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

All I know is that Tracy McGrady said that as long as he has JVG and Yao with him, he will be able to win a championship.. and tmac is with the guy all day so he has to know him real well and understands what he is trying to do.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> NO *its that he really does suck as a coach*. He refuses to be innovative off or def? If you play a team that runs constantly, wouldn't you try to slow them down? Yes, so if you play a team that shoots mostly perimeter and 3ptrs wouldn't you guard the line? YES, you should. He doesn't, he makes his team play predictable exactly the same way no matter what the other team is doing? The only reason we won late in the other game against GS is that Yao decided to guard the line himself? Gumby only guards against penatration and doesn't even have the personel to do that?


Like I said before, how else would he run an offense and defense given these players? Correct me if I'm wrong, but when we played Phoenix, we did try to slow the game down. The problem was that every possession they had, they ran it. When we had the ball, we came back and we walked the ball up. (either that, or Rafer tried to push the ball, and if there wasn't an opening, he'd pull it back) As far as trying to defend them on transition, it's difficult when they have five guys who can run the floor and we have Yao. The transition game takes Yao basically completely out of the game on defense. On offense, when we tried to pound it down-low with Yao, they double/tripled him immediately. However, the Suns are quick enough that once Yao throws the ball out, they can immediately come out to defend the perimeter. They have one of the quickest rotating defenses in the league. The Rockets also DID guard the perimeter, but Nash penetrates, he completely breaks apart a team's defense. Add to that the fact that all their big men can shoot, and you have a open-shot exhibition. Our players are not extremely quick on the rotations. 
Yao guarded the perimeter on that last play in the GS game because it was a pick-roll situation where he knew he had to guard that shot. If anything, it's a positive testament to JVG's coaching. All those threes that JRich hit were contested, believe or not. However, if you're asking for JVG to only focus on guarding the three, you're asking him to subject the Yao and the interior defense to an OCEAN of fouls, not to mention the situation where our team defense would be broken down terribly. 



> Nothing wrong w/ Rafers game, he just isn't a great 3pt shooter, he penatrates/dishes ect d's up his man one on one. The 2grd should be making 3s and driving the hole like Ginobli does. Tracy is a forward, his game isn't quickness like Wade. We need a prototypical two guard whose bigger than 6'1 like Wesely or even Head (6'4). How often have we heard about Gumbys defense, but yet he doesn't have a BRUCE BOWEN, HE'S GOT RYAN BOWEN? He talks about shooting and getting 'good shots' but yet, did we try to get Harrington or Peja or R Allen? Anyone on the Bulls team at guard could help us? That's how sorry our Perimeter game is? Its not all on Tmac being in a slump. Last year we were lucky, be real, we got seriously exposed by Dallas. If you are not going to mix up your game, ie. get a PF that has a perimeter game, get one that is a beast on the boards and can defend the basket? How about not having anymore MIDGET GUARDS?
> This dipstick cannot coach! :curse: Any fool understands if the plan isn't working, you change it dooshbag! You don't keep forcing your players to do things they cant do? That's not complicated to me? I've said before that he wants players he can fully CONTROL, not a guy who may disregard him if he's obviously wrong? He thinks stomping up and down the sidelines during games makes him a 'great passionate' coach that 'cares so much about winning'. Bull=spit just plain bull-spit! Fire his sorry *** :curse:


As Demiloy said, you cannot blame personnel issues on the coach. However, I do think that the problem lies with the players that we have. *see above post

Also, I think we exposed Dallas to no end. Remember, it was us that revealed Dirk's kryptonite.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Let me just say that Carroll Dawson has forgotten more about the game of basketball than most of us will ever know. Don't even try to hang any of this on one of the best basketball men in the history of the sport.

I personally think that CD has done everything in his power to get players that JVG can try to mold to his "system". Please don't try and tell me that the Rox are not loaded with talented players, old and young.

I also think that all three parties, CD, JVG, and the team are all at their wits ends trying to figure out how to win basketball games. And I think they have also figured out that they have to find a way to win without McGrady, but have come to the conclusion that they can't...so give it up before you get injured, too.

Just an unfortunate season, and that happens...even to the best.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Stone Chen said:


> Why is Yao setting screens up top?
> Why is Yao forced to run after the guards up top?
> Why is Swift not playing more?
> Why is Luther not given more freedom?
> ...


*Why is Yao setting screens up top?*
Because that's the type of offense we run, most big men can't come outside to guard the pick and roll, like Miami and such. Thus it works to our advantage.
*Why is Yao forced to run after the guards up top?* That's because nobody comes to help him
*Why is Swift not playing more?* Because he has a lethargic ***.
*Why is Luther not given more freedom?* To me he's been quite a lot of freedom from a rookie's standpoint.
*Why do we suck on defense?* Some of our guys are old, say Juwan Howard.
*Why do we suck on offense?* We don't.
*Why can't we rebound worth a crap?* Chuck Hayes doesn't get enough PT and Yao's been good after toe surgery, looking better than ever.
*Why are we forced to watch this crap?* Because as fans you should be dedicated to your team no matter how bad they are, like me, I'm a Knicks fan as well as Rockets fan. At least Rockets will make the Playoffs. 
*Why are we 4-12 when we have Yao and Tmac?* No we're not, we're 14-10
*Why is Van Retard still our coach?* Because he's good with big men, he cares about the game, and I'd rate him as a top 5 of my coaches. 

Who in the world would you get (that's available) to replace JVG? He's one of the best, since he's been here the Rockets have been able to play in the playoffs. He's held a winning record all his life as a coach, except for maybe this year due to injuries. Just because he hasn't done well this season, doesn't mean you should be so fickle and bash him for it. It's not his fault that McGrady's had back spasms and the fact that Yao's had toe surgery and was out for a while. You can't win when you have a Center/Guard tandem with just one and not the other. It's a proven strategy, that will fail when either counterpart's missing. Just look at Shaq/Kobe, Kareem/Magic, Ewing/Starks, they've all had to rely upon one another in order to be sucessful. Look at Kobe now, what has he done? Sitting at the bottom of the playoffs about to be kicked off, unless if the Lakers are reluctant enough that Memphis or New Orleans/Oklahoma City just suddenly slumps and gets dropped out, but I doubt it. He does the best that he can. Have faith.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Let me just say that Carroll Dawson has forgotten more about the game of basketball than most of us will ever know. Don't even try to hang any of this on one of the best basketball men in the history of the sport.
> 
> I personally think that CD has done everything in his power to get players that JVG can try to mold to his "system". Please don't try and tell me that the Rox are not loaded with talented players, old and young.
> 
> ...


Agrees, he improves his team. Got rid of loser Steve "Franchise" Francis (great, now he's on NY) for T-Mac, who's way better. Addressed needs, in '05 offseason, signing Stromile "Stro Show" Swift, who knew he'd be this lethargic? And signing Derek Anderson (Bad move but at least he got rid of him, we took a gamble.) So during the season to make up for Stromile's apathetic game, we signed Chuck Hayes who was hungry and a hard worker. Then traded Derek Anderson's sorry hurtful ***, we traded Lonny Baxter for Keith Bogans (Great pickup) to fill the void. Traded Anderson for Gerald Fitch (At least we got an able player in return). And now we're optimistically heading for a playoff push with the remaining games.


----------

